# Prayers Needed



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

5/30
Missy has now been admitted to the Hospital after having been to the ER three times in a week. Last word from the Doctors is a combination of Lyme Disease and Anemia. Everyones prayers are solicited
5/31
Missy's condition has deteriorated significantly since yesterday...She cannot even take oral medication without assistance..her blood pressure has dropped a lot since this morning and her CBC is close to the point where she needs a transfusion... need to crank it up on the prayers.... please everyone...


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Your family is in our hearts and prayers. Stay strong.....


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Your in our thoughts and prayers.

kevin & kathy


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Eric - Lots of Prayers headed your way!!

Rick and Donna


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Prayers and thoughts coming your way from the PNW. I wasn't aware she was sick.


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Prayers and thoughts coming your way from the PNW. I wasn't aware she was sick.


Prayers and thoughts coming your way from Texas too.

It is a hard thing to have a loved one so sick....the Whole family is in our thoughts and Prayers as well has lots of Very Strong Outbacker vibes

Lynn


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

We're all here praying for a positive outcome!!! Do your best to keep your spirits up with positive thoughts!


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

Positive thoughts and prayers from us to you....


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

Positive thoughts and lots of prayers your way. Hope all turns out well.

Mike, Kristi and Hannah


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Positive thoughts and prayers from Oregon.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

All our prayers, positive thoughts and good vibes are on the way to you!!


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Thoughts and Prayers from Michigan for a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Praying for you guys from God's country!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Best wishes, heartfelt prayers and good vibes for ALL of you, Eric. We wish Missy a speedy recovery and will keep her in our prayers.

Jim, Kristen, James and (soon to be) Aaron


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Prayers just delivered!!!

Eric, my families best to yours!!

You know how to get a hold of me, let me know if you need anything....Anything!! even if its just an ear to beat.

Sincerely,
Clarke


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Missy is doing much better today; she has a new team of Doctors & specialist. Today she had an EEG, 3 MRI's and a pleathora of other tests. The previous two Doctors; one at our family practice, and one at the ER of the local hospital, mis-diagnosed Missy. The first one read the lab results wrong and the second one assumed the first ones' diagnosis was correct. Once again we're not sure about the cause of some of the problems; we've pretty much ruled out Lyme Disease, but severe anemia is for certain. At least now we have an "A" team of specialists trying to determine precisely what is causing the anemia. Missy's spirits are up now that she has confidence in her diagnosticians, and she looks a 100% better. Again; thanks for the prayers!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Just Add Dirt said:


> Missy is doing much better today; she has a new team of Doctors & specialist. Today she had an EEG, 3 MRI's and a pleathora of other tests. The previous two Doctors; one at our family practice, and one at the ER of the local hospital, mis-diagnosed Missy. The first one read the lab results wrong and the second one assumed the first ones' diagnosis was correct. Once again we're not sure about the cause of some of the problems; we've pretty much ruled out Lyme Disease, but severe anemia is for certain. At least now we have an "A" team of specialists trying to determine precisely what is causing the anemia. Missy's spirits are up now that she has confidence in her diagnosticians, and she looks a 100% better. Again; thanks for the prayers!


Great news Eric!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

So glad to hear she is doing better! Will continue to pray for a speedy and full recovery!


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

Great news! Our prayers are out to her for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

We're very relieved to hear the new Docs are figuring it out and that she's doing better. More positive thoughts and prayers coming until we hear of a full recovery!


----------



## Norsemen (Mar 1, 2010)

Just Add Dirt said:


> 5/30
> Missy has now been admitted to the Hospital after having been to the ER three times in a week. Last word from the Doctors is a combination of Lyme Disease and Anemia. Everyones prayers are solicited
> 5/31
> Missy's condition has deteriorated significantly since yesterday...She cannot even take oral medication without assistance..her blood pressure has dropped a lot since this morning and her CBC is close to the point where she needs a transfusion... need to crank it up on the prayers.... please everyone...


Our thoughts and prayers are with Missy and your family.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

God's healing and blessings. Prayers sent for you all.

You ever thought about calling Dr. House?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers for Missy!! Glad things are getting better. Hope all gets sorted out soon.
Best wishes from the Thomas family.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Great news! Our prayers are with you.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Great news Eric. Still have all of you in our thoughts.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

1st time I've been on here in awhile and I apologize ... I didn't know!!! 
All good energies coming your way from Wolfwood, Eric!! 
Sounds like you now have the RIGHT doctors on the job!!


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

wolfwood said:


> 1st time I've been on here in awhile and I apologize ... I didn't know!!!
> All good energies coming your way from Wolfwood, Eric!!
> Sounds like you now have the RIGHT doctors on the job!!


Likewise, I've somehow missed this post. Glad to hear that there has been some improvement. Will be praying for a speedy recovery from SE GA.


----------



## billybigeyes (Apr 1, 2010)

Great News! Glad to hear things have turned around...keeping you and your family in our thoughts. Blessings from Canada


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Just Add Dirt said:


> Missy is doing much better today; she has a new team of Doctors & specialist. Today she had an EEG, 3 MRI's and a pleathora of other tests. The previous two Doctors; one at our family practice, and one at the ER of the local hospital, mis-diagnosed Missy. The first one read the lab results wrong and the second one assumed the first ones' diagnosis was correct. Once again we're not sure about the cause of some of the problems; we've pretty much ruled out Lyme Disease, but severe anemia is for certain. At least now we have an "A" team of specialists trying to determine precisely what is causing the anemia. Missy's spirits are up now that she has confidence in her diagnosticians, and she looks a 100% better. Again; thanks for the prayers!


Carroll County Hospital's "Best" Internal Medicine Doctor, released Missy, Thursday 6/3, without a complete diagnosis, or a treatment plan; that is probably why he never returned my 3 phone calls Thursday AM, to find out what the diagnosis was, or a treatment plan. I am certain the healers are regulated by the insurance companies not their conscious. 
By Sunday Missy had to return to the Hospital so this time I took her to John Hopkins in Baltimore. They admitted her after 27 hours in a busy E/R. Obviously since J/H admitted her then CCH had no business releasing her. It took 2 days, and a trip, in person, to get CCH to release the records to John Hopkins! This is caveman medicine. Anyway, Missy now has a "Team" of John Hopkins's "Best" on her case; if there is anywhere on this planet that she will be healed, it is there. Within 3 hours of getting admitted several Doctors had consulted her. She is doing better after they got her on an IV of fluids and meds she needs.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Our prayers for continued healing for Missy and prayers of comfort and strength for the rest of the family!!


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

ember said:


> Our prayers for continued healing for Missy and prayers of comfort and strength for the rest of the family!!


X2!!!!! Hope she is in the right hands now. Eric, If there is anything I can do to help, let me know.

Mike


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Eric, stay strong, Missy is in good hands now! More prayers are headed your way!


----------



## DLAS268ers (Mar 27, 2010)

Just Add Dirt said:


> 5/30
> Missy has now been admitted to the Hospital after having been to the ER three times in a week. Last word from the Doctors is a combination of Lyme Disease and Anemia. Everyones prayers are solicited
> 5/31
> Missy's condition has deteriorated significantly since yesterday...She cannot even take oral medication without assistance..her blood pressure has dropped a lot since this morning and her CBC is close to the point where she needs a transfusion... need to crank it up on the prayers.... please everyone...


This is my first time to try to post...so I hope I am doing it correctly. I saw your message and wanted to say prayers are sent your way along with hopes for a very speady and complete recovery!


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Sounds like thing are going in the right direction. Prayer will continue.

I'm not a Dr. but my mother have some of the same symptoms. She was bleeding in her stomach. This kept her blood count very low.

Good Luck, kevin


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Prayers are with you and your family!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Continued thoughts and prayers from the PNW


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Still thinkin about you guys Eric. At least for Missy, it sounds like you are making sound decisions even if the Dr.'s aren't. Best of luck to you guys and hope Missy gets feeling better soon.

Jim


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Just saw this post and sent immediate prayers Missy's way. I will continue to pray that this team will be dedicated to achieving a comprehensive diagnosis and developing an effective treatment plan so Missy will recover completely and be ready to camp soon. God bless all!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

clarkely said:


> Also keep prayers and positive energy going to Eric AKA Just add Dirt!! His DW (Missy)has been in and out of the hospital since we camped with them in April......... still being diagnosed........
> 
> She went by Ambulance late last night to the Hospital again!!


Missy and Eric you are both in our thoughts and prayers! Get well soon!


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Being somewhat new to the forum, I don't know ya that well, but doesn't mean I'm not prayin!!


----------

